# ICB-Treffen: Grillen mit den Machern in Stromberg?!



## nuts (15. August 2013)

Aloha zusammen,


Schon viel zu lange hier nicht mehr aktiv gewesen - dafür aber den Bachelor in der Tasche und tatsächlich ein paar Runden auf dem eigenen ICB unterwegs gewesen, yeah!

Stefan und Ich haben schon seit längerem vor, mal ein ICB-Treffen zu veranstalten. Der Roadtrip war da schon ein erster Ansatz, wir würden aber versuchen noch mehr Leute unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Die Idee deshalb: Sich mal gemeinsam aufs Rad (natürlich ICB) setzen und sehen, mit wem man hier eigentlich entwickelt hat. 

Vorschlag von unserer Seite: 

Samstag, 24.08.13 (optional)

Anreise in die Nähe von Stromberg und abends Grillieren

Sonntag, 25.08.13

Biken auf den Trails der Gegend, evtl. wird ein Shuttle-Service organisiert.


So weit, so einfach. Stefan Stark, Thomas Paatz, evtl. noch Hans und Lars von Carver und meine Wenigkeit wären gesetzt.  Basti Tegtmeier muss an dem Wochenende leider schon auf der Eurobike aufbauen.

Wir wollen jetzt einfach mal wissen, ob überhaupt Leute dabei wären, dass sich die Organisation lohnt. Deshalb habe ich ein Doodle eröffnet, ich würde mich freuen, wenn dort möglichst viele (mit User-Namen) sich eintragen würden.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir ein paar Leute zusammen kriegen, wir freuen uns über Anregungen / Wünsche / Ideen, 

Stefanus


----------



## kopis (16. August 2013)

Hi Stefanus,

erster....suuuuuper Idee 

Habt ihr dort einen Campingplatz auf dem wir uns dann treffen und grillen und zusammen sitzen oder habt ihr eine Turnhalle gemietet 
Ich würde mit dem Bus anreisen .

Gruß kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (16. August 2013)

Coole Idee, wäre für mich auch nicht allzu weit, aber es passt zeitlich einfach nicht an diesem Wochenende...schade eigentlich.


----------



## nuts (16. August 2013)

Es würde entweder eine Wiese zum Zelten oder eine Hütte organisiert, je nach Andrang 

Bus klingt aber auch, als ob es passen würde. Stefan plant Fahrerlager-Atmosphäre


----------



## Lindwurm (16. August 2013)

Super Idee, bin dabei.


----------



## Rafterman86 (16. August 2013)

Super Idee, leider kann ich hier samstag (und sonntag wahrscheinlich auch) nicht weg ;( wäre zu gerne dabei!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Location fürs "Fahrerlager". Leider gestaltet sich das nicht so einfach wie erhofft...
Alle die ernsthaftes Interesse haben sollen sich bitte noch mal melden, damit ich weiß ob es sich überhaupt lohnt den Aufwand zu betreiben. Falls nicht so viele Leute zusammen kommen, dann könnte ich immer noch eine Grillhütte ca. 10km entfernt klar machen. Dort isses halt schlecht mit Übernachtung... zumindest offiziell.

Freue mich schon auf ballern (aufm Trail natürlich) 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. August 2013)

Manman, so kurzfristig wie ich es erwartet hab 
Muss mal sehen ob ich den Vierbeiner irgendwo unter kriege, der ist nicht mehr fit genug zum mit laufen. Und ob da nicht doch irgendwas anderes anliegt.
Schauen wir mal wie das Interesse überhaupt ausfällt.

 @Stefan.Stark:
zur Not verlegt man es ins Siegerland da ist doch viieeel Platz


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> zur Not verlegt man es ins Siegerland da ist doch viieeel Platz



Das ginge zur Not auch... die Trails kennste ja mittlerweile und Platz für ein paar verlorene Seelen findet sich auch immer 

Mal schauen, wer sich überhaupt noch so meldet...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. August 2013)

Ich nahm an dass sich die verlorenen Seelen bei euch tummeln


----------



## kopis (16. August 2013)

also ich bin sicher dabei +1 (meine süße geht sicher mit....gibt's da auch was für nicht bikende Mädels?)  
freu mich 

gruß kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. August 2013)

Helmchen fällt aus wegen dringenderen Terminen.
Sorry Jungs.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Micha-L (16. August 2013)

Ich könnte mir die Zeit wohl nehmen. Wohne ja auch so weit nicht von Stromberg weg.

Wenn ich mir die Resonanz so anschaue, sollte man das richtige ICB Treffen aber wohl lieber etwas langfristiger planen. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Micha-L (16. August 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> also ich bin sicher dabei +1 (meine süße geht sicher mit....gibt's da auch was für nicht bikende Mädels?)
> freu mich
> 
> gruß kopis



Mit Auto auf jeden Fall Bingen (5 min. entfernt) und vor allem das Asia-Touri-Paradies Rüdesheim. Mit der Rhein-Fähre kann man von Bingen in 10 Minuten da rüber. Da fährt sowohl eine für Autos als auch eine für Personen. Das Auto würde ich im Zweifelsfall lieber auf der Binger Seite stehen lassen.

Ohne Auto siehts eher schlecht aus. Stromberg ist eher so ländlich. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## endorphine (17. August 2013)

Hi

Das wird dann zwar quasi noch die Jungfernfahrt für meine neue Errungenschaft sein, aber ich plane dabei zu sein..


----------



## cubanito (18. August 2013)

auch dabei...


----------



## Phini (18. August 2013)

Servus,
Also ich bin einer von denen, die noch irgendwann ein ICB wollen, irgendwann 

Ich komm grad heute aus Niederheimbach, ist da auch in der Gegend. Familie hat da nen Hof, da passen theoretisch einige/viele Leute rein (zum pennen, feiern und Ähnliches), nur passt der Termin nich. Wenn das irgendwann mal wiederholt wird, geht das aber sicher irgendwie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (19. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also, nach aktueller Zählung wären 3 User beide Tage und 4 User am Sonntag mit von der Partie. Wir haben deshalb entschieden, die Ressourcen im Hause Carver aufzusparen, für einen längerfristig angekündigten Termin, an dem dann mehr ICB-Fahrer davon profitieren können.

Die User, die jetzt dabei wären, schreibe ich grade noch persönlich an.

Wer auf der Eurobike anwesend ist: Vielleicht wäre es auch in dem Rahmen nett, sich kennen zu lernen?

Den längerfristig angekündigten Termin wollen wir jetzt natürlich eher kurzfristig festlegen. Wegen Urlauben bei Stefan und mir werden wir das auf der Eurobike besprechen und dann mit Vorlauf hier ankündigen!

Schade, dass es jetzt das Wochenende nicht bei vielen hin haut, wie gesagt, alle die Zeit haben, kriegen eine PN, in Hoffnung auf ein baldiges, größere Community-Biker Treffen,

Stefanus


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

wer trotzdem Bock hat ne Runde zu drehen... ich werde Sa. und eventuell So. grob ab 13:00 auf den Flowtrails sein. Hans wollte auch kommen wenns nicht grad schifft ohne Ende (dann sind die Flowtrails eh gesperrt).

Wie der Nuts schon geschrieben hat machen wir auf jeden Fall noch einen längerfristig geplanten Termin klar... abgesehen davon, dass es für einige zu kurzfristig war, waren auch schon alle potentiellen Zelt- & Grillpätze in direkter Umgebung verbucht.
Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 

Hoffe, dass trotzdem ein paar Leute am Sa. (So.) auftauchen und wir einfach schön ne Runde ballern gehen!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Arthur27 (20. August 2013)

@ Stefan:
Ich besitze zwar kein ICB, aber interessant finde ich das Projekt trotzdem. Wenns zeitlich bei mir passt würde ich am WE in Stromberg vorbeischauen. Dann könnte man ja die ein oder andere Runde drehen 

Gruss


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. August 2013)

Passt mir ganz gut, hätte eh absagen müssen. Wann plant ihr denn grob? Noch diesen Herbst, oder eher Saisoneröffnung?


----------



## nuts (20. August 2013)

So wie es aussieht, machen Stefan und ich genau hintereinander Urlaub. Deshalb ist momentan "nach Brixen" (1. oder 2. Oktober Wochenende) im Gespräch. Ärgerlich.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. August 2013)

Das erste Oktober Wochenende wäre bei gutem Wetter perfekt, weil lang. 03.10. ist dieses Jahr nen Donnerstag, da werden viele Brückentag haben. Ich auch, wäre bei meiner Anfahrt schön stressfrei.


----------



## Micha-L (20. August 2013)

Nächsten Samstag schaue ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbei. 
(Kann mir jemand Passscheiben für den Horstlink mitbringen? ) 

Das erste Oktoberwochende wäre bei mir persönlich jetzt eher schlecht, weil ich da im Urlaub bin. Aber  @Lt.AnimalMother hat schon recht mit dem Brückentag.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## visionthing (21. August 2013)

Ich würde am Samstag auch mal vorbei kommen. Könnt ihr eine Ersatz Horstlinkschraube organisieren und mitbringen?


----------



## benzinkanister (21. August 2013)

Hab mir leider vor ein paar wochen das handgelenk gebrochen und die physio-schwester empfiehlt mir diese saison nich mehr zu shreddern...also bin dann bei  nächsten mal dabei


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. August 2013)

Moin Leute!
Wer Ersatzteile benötigt, sendet mir bitte die Beschreibung + ein Foto des benötigten Teils + seine Adresse an: [email protected] 
Aber bitte nur bei Teilen, die wirklich defekt ist. 
Ich hab' nicht mehr viel hier und kann demnach keine Schrauben tauschen, nur weil sie optisch nicht mehr ganz frisch sind... 
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (23. August 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Passscheiben für den Horstlink mitbringen?



Ich habe mir ein paar in Reserve bestellt die werde ich mit nehmen.

Ansonsten, gibt es einen bevorzugten Parkplatz an dem man sich dort trifft? 
P1 - P4?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

also... Hans und ich sind Sa./So. jeweils ab ca. 13 Uhr am Start. Je nach Wetterlage machen wir am So. vielleicht ne längere Tour in der Umgebung (evtl. bis an den Rhein runter).

Sa. treffen wir uns am No Jokes Parkplatz (P4 müsste das sein) ab 13 Uhr.

Wir haben ICB zum testen in Größe L und XXL dabei und zusätzlich was ganz neues in Größe M (eine sehr spaßige Heizmaschine, etwas leichter als das ICB).

Freue mich auf gemeinschaftliches Ballerm 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. August 2013)

Wenn heute Abend noch jemand Bock auf einen Night-Ride hat, bitte PN an mich. Bin jetzt erst noch mal ne Weile unterwegs, deswegen kommt die Antwort später. Geplante Abfahrt is gegen 21 Uhr, Treffpunkt nach Absprache (ist nicht weit von den Flowtrails, aber wenn wir uns dort treffen, dann beschwert sich evtl. einer weil Abends noch Biker unterwegs sind... will nicht, dass der Flowtrail-Verein Mecker bekommt). Die Strecke ist kurz, aber dafür ziemlich knackig!

Mit der entsprechenden Beleuchtung kommt da ein fettes Tunnel-Feeling auf 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2013)

Und wenn sie noch/gerade nass ist schon nett rutschig. Baron 2.5 vorne war gut, MKII 2.4 hinten so lala.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß, wenn es ums Eck wäre würde ich ja auch rum kommen, aber mehr als Harz ist dieses Wochenende nicht drin


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. August 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Hab mir leider vor ein paar wochen das handgelenk gebrochen und die physio-schwester empfiehlt mir diese saison nich mehr zu shreddern...also bin dann bei  nächsten mal dabei




Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## benzinkanister (23. August 2013)

Danke


----------



## Micha-L (23. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
leider muss ich morgen passen. 

Bin seit Monaten zu einem Junggesellenabschied eingeladen. Da hatte ich bis heute nixmehr zum Ablauf gehört, nun findet er aber wohl doch wie geplant statt.

Sorry! Vielleicht klappt es ja am Sonntag.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Arthur27 (24. August 2013)

So wieder daheim angekommen. War aufgrund des Wetters zwar ne kurze, aber dafür umso spassigere Runde 

Danke für die Möglichkeit das ICB in mehreren Versionen Probe zu fahren, machte wirklich Laune. Kommt auf jeden Fall in den engeren Kreis fürs neue Bike 2014 

Grüsse und bis demnächst
Arthur


----------



## Lindwurm (25. August 2013)

Moin Moin
War ein super Tag.Wetter nicht so toll und trotzdem Spaß gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubanito (25. August 2013)

schön war´s.... 
man sieht ja garnicht wie schön wir uns eingesaut haben....


----------



## Lindwurm (25. August 2013)

Doch. An Hans langen Haxen


----------



## Sako (25. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

scheint ja so als ob ihr gestern viel Spaß hattet!

Was hat es denn eigentlich mit der oben von Stefan angekündigten sehr spaßigen Heizmaschine, etwas leichter als ICB in Größe M auf sich?

Grüße
Sako


----------



## Arthur27 (25. August 2013)

Ist das neue Carver All-Mountain, wird in der Palette etwas unterhalb des ICB positioniert. Vielleicht liefert Hans / Stefan noch mehr Daten, weiss nicht wie offiziell das schon ist


----------



## Sako (25. August 2013)

Klingt ja mal ziemlich interessant! Eventuell kann jemand ein paar spy shots hier platzieren!? Damit's reinpasst kann ja auch das ICB im Hintergrund stehen ;-)


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. August 2013)

Die langen Haxen brauch' ich eben als Behelfsstützräder 
Von meiner Seite nochmal Danke an Alle, war ein lustiges Wochenende!
Updates zu den neuen Modellen folgen natürlich asap, sobald alles feststeht...
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2013)

Ihr wohnt zu weit im Süden. Hier war das ganze Wochenende super Wetter.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. August 2013)

Trotz Wetter eine sehr spaßige Ausfahrt! Das machen wir demnächst noch mal in "groß" 

Hier ein "Stealth-IBC" :


----------



## f4lkon (26. August 2013)

Das ist ein 2014er mit Tarnumhang, ich sehs genau! Gib es wenigstens zu


----------



## Hasifisch (26. August 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Trotz Wetter eine sehr spaßige Ausfahrt! Das machen wir demnächst noch mal in "groß"
> 
> Hier ein "Stealth-IBC" :


----------

